# Rascal and Scamp on holiday !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp relaxing








new sniffs








Scamp found every puddle !
























Game of footie








Had to take a paddling pool for Scamp to cool off as he loves water !
















Tree climbing








That's supposed to be my bed Rascal !








Rascal enjoying his cuddles


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab piccies!! Looks like they had a great time, I hope you did too


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks - we had a great time - weather good - will post more pics of them soon, they're on my son's camera !


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Where did you go again? I'm glad you had good weather and I look forward to more pics! xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures........beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

New Forest ! Lots of exploring and trips to sea, Milford on Sea, Hengistbury Head, and Bournemouth.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to my next doggy holiday - it looks like such brilliant fun 
Your boys are gorgeous Francis x


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the pic of Rascal on his back! The classic "tart" moment, as we call it in our house. Really made me smile 

Lovely boys x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

francesjl said:


> New Forest ! Lots of exploring and trips to sea, Milford on Sea, Hengistbury Head, and Bournemouth.


Lovely photos. I haven't spent any time in Milford on Sea yet, I guess its still dog friendly on the beach at this time of year?

My local beach (Avon beach) is lead only until end of Sept. But Hengistbury Head is fab all year round, such a choice of walks. 

I'm heading down on Tuesday for a week or so, can't wait


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Frances .. we went to Milford-on-Sea on Friday .. lovely day out at a dog friendly beach .. That would have be great if I had bumped into you .... Racal, Scamp and Oakley look like brothers  Honey would of loved all the male attention....

We met a cockapoo called Bertie and his owner Clare .. I was all excited... I must admit I want to go again next week ... lovely beach x

The New Forest is beautiful and so easy to get to .... I am pleased you had a lovely holiday xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like they had a great time. So nice when they can go with you. 

Clare
x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely photos. I haven't spent any time in Milford on Sea yet, I guess its still dog friendly on the beach at this time of year?
> 
> My local beach (Avon beach) is lead only until end of Sept. But Hengistbury Head is fab all year round, such a choice of walks.
> 
> I'm heading down on Tuesday for a week or so, can't wait


Hi Julie, we found an area at Highcliffe as well that was dog friendly, also Southbourne had a certain bit of beach for dogs.
Have a great time !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures 2 lucky boys x


----------

